
Sony Buys Gracenote for $260M - kyro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/22/sony-buys-gracenote-for-260m/
======
wallflower
Gracenote should show some class and donate some funds to startup an open-
source music community. Gracenote a.k.a. CDDB was one of the original crowd-
sourced web applications. Thousands of volunteers contributed their time to
build the CD track database.

------
ilamont
I wonder how Sony will put the screws to Apple/iTunes after this deal goes
through.

------
anewaccountname
Tomorrow's news? Apple switches away from Gracenote for trackname-detection.

